# 编译时没指定LINGUAS="en zh zh_CN",一些软件选项没中文,怎么办?

## gf0710020216

LINGUAS没指定,导致软件编译时没把中文支持进去,譬如smplayer只有英文<怎么补救?

----------

## bishop1

 *gf0710020216 wrote:*   

> LINGUAS没指定,导致软件编译时没把中文支持进去,譬如smplayer只有英文<怎么补救?

 

检查 /etc/locale.gen  增加  zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8  （其他亦可） ；

重新设置 LINGUAGES="zh_CN"  （或"zh"）    

运行   etc-update && source /etc/profile    再运行   emerge -uD --newuse world  即可。

----------

## x-zero5

我怎么发不了帖子？？？

----------

## bishop1

下载地址：

https://l2psda.sn2.livefilestore.com/y1pDz-1hvQy1f6wcaoNSzbGOTX-5vKO-UUzu98jf6RuhnxXqLP1X-zvXFQ2qABXpa3jR-HBacAgmj05qdEpqnUqjg/install_gentoo_script.tar.gz?download&psid=1

提示：须根据自己的需要和你机子的配置稍微修改！！！

----------

